# Forking heat!



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Well I'm not very much into these RIP things,but it has really been hot here these past few days.

I've been struggling all night long to keep my female Lined Leaf-tail gecko of which I recently posted pics alive,but well she has just died.

It was 93°F yesterday and this species cannot stand temps above 85-88°F.I had a computer fan on each ventilation of the viv,and a cooling engine in the reptile room,but that was obviously not enough.I kept spraying her viv with cool water (72°F) all day and all night long to help the animal hydrating and feeling better,but it didn't work.

Forking weather.Forking shit it's so damn hot here.

A woe never coming alone,2 Pachydactylus eggs and 2 leos eggs were also forked up by the heat in the past 24 hrs.There remains several intact clutches of crested gecko and a single Thick-toed gecko egg,I've put the incubator in the coolest place i've found but I hope this forking heat won't last for long otherwise my whole clutches will be forked up too.

I hope for all of you that it's not so damn hot as here and that your own reptiles will not suffer from this,and that you will have no loss as i did.

One thing is sure,I'll wait to leave this place before buying the species of my dreams,satanic leaf-tail geckos,which are much more sensitive to excess heat than lined leaf-tails.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Oh honey that's awful. I'm sorry for your loss, and I hope your remaining eggs make it through.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry about your Leafy  Heat is doing my head in and its only going to get worse too


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Thorr.. its really hot here too.. 102 today.. even my snakes are struggling with the heat... at least you tried all you can.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh that's awfull  Sorry to hear about your losses


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Well bad things always have an end,i'm not lacking respect and consideration to the poor female who died last night in any way,but my love for leaf-tails cannot be satisfied to live without them.

I have found an outstanding deal,a breeding pair of CAPTIVE BRED Henkel Leaf-tail geckos aged 2 yrs who will soon join my home,they are already booked,and i'll focus on breeding them and providing them with the best tropical viv I can manage to do.

The breeder who sells me the leaf-tails (_Uroplatus henkeli_ ) will soon send me pics so that i'll post them here.I'm particularly happy to have this couple because it's becoming a nightmare to find even a single WC specimen of any Uroplatus species.Things will get more and more difficult as Madagascar will probably close its borders to all exports of its native lizards.CB are sometimes found in Dutch and German events but well that's really luck I have now.

Thanks to everyone who supported me in this thread,I won't forget this.Nor will I forget my poor lined leaf-tail.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sorry to hear that dude..sorry just saw the thread.
I have been panicking over this heat too, came home today and the cool end of savvy's [bosc] viv was 91..which aint as bad as it can be but we wer a little worried.
Maybe we should all put our vivs on the floor?
Dean


----------



## -reptiles4life- (Sep 25, 2006)

a lil while back it was hottest day of year. i was working and i asked boss to ring my mum. i wanted to ask her to check temp and make sure my reptiles where ok and to move vivs to cooler place. Of course my boss is a di*k and wont let me ring home thank god they was ok. i left tht job tho lol takes up to much time. :!:


----------



## -reptiles4life- (Sep 25, 2006)

i am sorry to hear bout ya lil lizard m8


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news, Thorr. Where I am in North West England the weather has not been so warm, we have been lucky. I wish you luck with your new lizzies! Keep us posted!
Since I last saw you on this forum, we have got a beardie to add to our orange spotted agamas. Thanks for the nice slot you gave to my web page on your French forum! 8)


----------

